# HELLS KITCHEN ...



## Hope 2 B (Mar 26, 2003)

Ok ...so whos gonna be watching ??....  ...

Anthea Turner & husband are on it ...cant stand them !!...( my personal feelings ) ...

XXXXXXXX


----------



## MAL. (Mar 19, 2007)

I cant wait, I love it!


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Haven't watched since the first series with Gordon Ramsay but may keep an eye out this time as looks interesting.


----------



## Stalyvegas (Oct 14, 2007)

Grant & Anthea make me want to crawl into the TV and hit then with a frying pan - smug b*stards.......


----------



## Mish3434 (Dec 14, 2004)

When is it on?  I've not seen it before and need a dose of reality tv to keep me going LOL

x


----------



## linlou17 (Jul 3, 2007)

im watching, im a total reality tv junkie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MAL. (Mar 19, 2007)

OMG Hells kitchen and apprentice on at the same time tonight  

Grant v slimey yuk


----------



## Dee Jay (Jan 10, 2005)

wanted to watch it tonight.......but had to watch Surrallan!! No competition really!! What happened?
lol
Dxxx


----------



## linlou17 (Jul 3, 2007)

marco is so scary!!!!!!!!!!!!  

jody latham is from just near me so i was kinda routing for the local lad til i watched him   i think he is a bit cocky!!!!! but im lovind aidrain  

dee jay - marco is making 2 of them waiters as punishment for a night, linda and aidrian have done it already tonight its grant and jody!!!!


----------



## Hope 2 B (Mar 26, 2003)

I CANT STAND GRANT !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dee Jay (Jan 10, 2005)

"Ade is a pasta nicker!!!!!" quote by Gary Linnekars girlfriend.............(Danielle?) nearly fell off my seat laughing!!!
xxx


----------



## Siobhan1 (Jun 24, 2004)

I'm not liking Jody much at all. Everything Ade says about him is so right. I hope Marco starts to see it.

I didn't realise Danielle is Gary Lineker's GF


----------



## Dee Jay (Jan 10, 2005)

Hi Siobhan1, yep I heard it on my local radio, they were doing a Mrs Merton type interview "so what do you see in the multi-millionaire Gary Linnekar?" I didn't know she was with him before that.
I don't even know who Jody is? but I didn't like him last night......what a crawler, sucking up to Marco, acting like it was his restaurant!!
OMG I need to go to HKA.............................Hell's Kitchen Anonymous!!!
lol
Dxxx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

I can't bear Anthea can tolerate the husband a bit more.

L x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

Jodie has gone -  it was between mouthy and Jodie.

L x


----------



## Dee Jay (Jan 10, 2005)

I still don't know who Jodie is? Is he a "celebrity"? As for the blond Opera singer eating in the restaurant with his fiance (forgotten his name) I really can't believe was an arrogant and rude man he was!! Poor Nick tripping up in the restaurant - no-one even helped him, the poor man.
lol
Dxxx


----------



## MAL. (Mar 19, 2007)

Jody is in shameless a programme which I HATE! 

Have to agree that singer was a right   

Glad Jody went, might be a bit boring now though


----------



## Dee Jay (Jan 10, 2005)

aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhh I can remember him in Shameless now!! thanks Mal.

The opera singer looks very angelic but was nothing more than a jumped up little  

Good for Miss Dynamite standing up to Marco.......... and also what's that stupid "arabic tea towel" Marco has got wrapped round his head

lol
Dxxx


----------



## Mish3434 (Dec 14, 2004)

So glad Jody has gone, what an immature wally he is!!!  I saw him in a programme last year but can't remember the name of it he played an ex con, good series, but he was immature in that aswell so maybe he wasn't acting just acting normal for him lol

I thought the opera singer was right in what he said, I cannot believe Nick is so rude to customers

x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

Grant's gone at last.... how come Anthea was allowed to side and watch and the others had to go to the gardens


----------



## Mish3434 (Dec 14, 2004)

I cannot believe how much Anthea cried, for heavens sake he has only left a tv programme.  Try having her DH go to a war zone for 6 months, what a silly woman she is!!!  

Hopefully she might go tonight and do us all a favour!

I like Ade and Linda so I hope they do well

Shelley x

(I sound bitter and twisted but I'm not really haha just twisted   )


----------



## carole (Jul 21, 2003)

AWWW I didn't want Bruce to go  

It should have been Miss Dynamit- ee- ee


----------



## Dee Jay (Jan 10, 2005)

me neither...........I thought Bruce was really good, a genuine and hard working guy. What a shame  

lol
Dxxx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

it defeats the object when they volunteer to go!!!


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

Glad Anthea's gone and doesn't she look old in the litchen with no make up on and curly hair!!


----------



## carole (Jul 21, 2003)

So who will be next to go ? 

My vote is with Miss Dy-na-mi-tee 
Then Danielle

Final  between Ade and Linda


----------

